# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  الافلام التي تعرض علي قنوات osn

## yassirali66

*

لمعرفة الافلام التي تعرض علي قنوات osn شوتايم وملخص عنها علي الموقع التالي



http://www.osnetwork.com/onlineguide...ies_ar_ae.aspx
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ارجو من الاشراف نقل الموضوع الي الفضائي العام
                        	*

----------

